# Average Sq Footage of acoustical grid install



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

What do you guys think is a good sq ft amount of grid that can be installed in a day by 1 guy. Thats installing wall angle, which is quick, and wires tied to bar joist. Lets say a 2x2 ceiling, 10 A.F.F.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

are u talking one guy doing it all or someone ahead of him putting wires up? it better to have a loborer put up the wires so u dont have ur grid man doing that. most guys average 750- 1000 a day here. it depends to. u can have wide open rooms or small rooms that take more time to put up angle.


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

working for me you have to get 1200 sq ft per day or i don't need you ,all my guys can beat that almost always . i try to keep labor down around 15 cents a sq ft . thats 180 dollars a day if you can average that you can draw around 20 dollars hourly and i make my profit . That is not what i charge, but i tell my guys to try and keep it under 15 cents a ft . i can sub ceiling all over for 20 to 30 cents for grid only


----------

